# dynaudio esotar 430 & 110 vs Audison Thesis 1.5 & 3.0



## ferneyhoutgh (Apr 20, 2013)

Im just wondering if anybody can tell me is there much of a difference on sq sound between the dynaudio esotar 430 & 110 & the Audison Thesis 1.5 & 3.0. I currently have the Audison Thesis 1.5 & 3.0 running active. Im thinking of updating my system with the Dynaudio Esotar 430 & 110. Im currently running my Thesis gear with a Audison Quattro & Audison 5.1. Thank you.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I don’t have an answer for you as I haven’t heard either but the Dyns are considered some of the best car audio speakers and I believe I’ve heard very positive comments about the Thesis line. Do you have a DSP for your system and has it been professionally tuned? My thinking is that the equipment and install are two important parts but the tune is incredibly important as well. A car is not a very good audio environment but the install and a DSP can mitigate things some. Just a thought that maybe you can get more out of your current system without chasing new equipment. Put another way, if you haven’t pushed your current system‘s capabilities, adding new speakers likely won’t change much. What is making you think about changing speakers?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Tough call...
I'm a huge Dynaudio fanboy. And I do consider the Esotar lineup to be the best speakers ever made.
But I'd have to say that you might not notice any _'appreciable'_ difference.
The Thesis gear is nice...


----------



## ferneyhoutgh (Apr 20, 2013)

dgage said:


> I don’t have an answer for you as I haven’t heard either but the Dyns are considered some of the best car audio speakers and I believe I’ve heard very positive comments about the Thesis line. Do you have a DSP for your system and has it been professionally tuned? My thinking is that the equipment and install are two important parts but the tune is incredibly important as well. A car is not a very good audio environment but the install and a DSP can mitigate things some. Just a thought that maybe you can get more out of your current system without chasing new equipment. Put another way, if you haven’t pushed your current system‘s capabilities, adding new speakers likely won’t change much. What is making you think about changing speakers?


Yes I have a dsp. I currently have a Helix dsp pro with the director, professionally installed & tuned. I was only thinking of changing speakers because I heard allot of good things about those speakers. The thesis speakers are incredible & the best I have ever heard.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I would get to a Dynaudio dealer and demo them if possible to hear for yourself. The Thesis are outstanding. I have heard both and tuned cars with both. You really can't go wrong with either. The Dynaudio midrange measures better and has better distortion performance, as well as the ability to cross a little lower. It also can be installed in a smaller enclosure despite being a little larger driver due to it's specs. 
I think this will really boil down to your preference in the sound of the drivers.


----------



## ferneyhoutgh (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah that sounds like a good plan. Im not a fan of soundborards because of the lack of the environment is nothing like a car but it is definitely a very good starting point. Thank you.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

ferneyhoutgh said:


> Yeah that sounds like a good plan. Im not a fan of soundborards because of the lack of the environment is nothing like a car but it is definitely a very good starting point. Thank you.


This is a common (& legitimate) concern. See if they have a demo vehicle.


----------

